# South Carolina tells Uber to shut down



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://gigaom.com/2015/01/15/south-carolina-tells-uber-to-shut-down-in-the-state/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> https://gigaom.com/2015/01/15/south-carolina-tells-uber-to-shut-down-in-the-state/


Looks like Uber is having trouble....


----------



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

Plenty of cars on the road there if you drop a pin in the rider app


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

KG4ICN said:


> Plenty of cars on the road there if you drop a pin in the rider app


Ya there will be plenty tell bar hours start then the ****ery will begin. The police will write nice big fat tickets


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow. They're at $1.75 a mile. Tempting situation for drivers to keep Ubering while trying to evade authorities. Breaking the law, breaking the law.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Come one...that state you can buy moonshine just about everywhere. When have they worried about what the police do or what the law says. Uber On !


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I wish all other 49 United States follow South Carolina.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Wow. They're at $1.75 a mile. Tempting situation for drivers to keep Ubering while trying to evade authorities. Breaking the law, breaking the law.


I'm just going to avoid downtown/airport pickups


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Morons driving without insurance for shit company Uber. Keep driving, dummy, avoiding airport's rides for minimal fares until your car is impounded.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Morons driving without insurance for shit company Uber. Keep driving, dummy, avoiding airport's rides for minimal fares until your car is impounded.


Sounds about right


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

MikeB said:


> I wish all other 49 United States follow South Carolina.


O


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Morons driving without insurance for shit company Uber. Keep driving, dummy, avoiding airport's rides for minimal fares until your car is impounded.


Lol, you have issue, first of all were at a $1.75 mile. You have issues, I have a commercial drivers license, and proper insurance and a SC, DOT number. I can operate any were but down town and Greenville, because of taxi permit. This is a part time gig so I could care less.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Syd said:


> Lol, you have issue, first of all were at a $1.75 mile. You have issues, I have a commercial drivers license, and proper insurance and a SC, DOT number. I can operate any were but down town and Greenville, because of taxi permit. This is a part time gig so I could care less.


Obviously you have no brain if you you brag about legal permits, state and federal numbers, but intend to violate your own state's order to quit driving for Uber, sneaky avoiding airport runs.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Obviously you have no brain if you you brag about legal permits, state and federal numbers, but intend to violate your own state's order to quit driving for Uber, sneaky avoiding airport runs.


Obviously I have a brain if I was smart enough to make my self legal.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

observer said:


> Looks like Uber is having trouble....


I am sure you are aware by now that the PSC has lifted the C&D order. It is now legal to drive anywhere in SC, until June 31st by which time legislation that was introduced on the 23 and supported by the Governor and most legislators is passed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I am sure you are aware by now that the PSC has lifted the C&D order. It is now legal to drive anywhere in SC, until June 31st by which time legislation that was introduced on the 23 and supported by the Governor and most legislators is passed.


Yupp, but just because Uber is going to be allowed to operate doesn't necessarily mean Uber will like or abide by the new regulations when they are written up.

Look at what's happening in Florida.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

You can read the legislation for yourself and what it means. This State, contrary to Florida, is business friendly. The legislation is supported by Governor Nikki Haley and the majority of the Legislature. Spew your doom and gloom elsewhere.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Morons driving without insurance for shit company Uber. Keep driving, dummy, avoiding airport's rides for minimal fares until your car is impounded.


Uber provides insurance 'Moron', and we ARE driving legally: http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess121_2015-2016/bills/3413.htm. The PSC has lifted the C & D order and allowing TNC's to operate unimpeded till June 31, by which time the aforementioned legislation will be approved by the 'business friendly' legislature and with the support of our Governor Nikki Haley. Oh, and not one car was impounded and only one ticketed (back in Oct).


----------

